# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  قصيدة الهلالي في الدفاع عن اللغة العربية ـ لغة القرآن الكريم

## الصقر الشاهين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذه القصيدة هي من القصائد
التي تدافع عن اللغة العربية
وهي لغة القرآن الكريم
وقد صاغها الشاعر على شكل
قصة جميلة ومحاورة جذابة
وهـي لـلأسـتـاذ الشـاعــر : 
محمد حسن ظافر الهلالي
المملكة العربية السعودية ـ الجنوب ـ محافظة المجاردة 
سبحان من في علمه السر كالجهر *** مقسّـم الأزراق فـي الـبـــر والـبـحــر
ومن بعـد هـذا يا أخي هـاك قصـة *** مشـوّقة الأحداث قد شــغـلـتْ فـكـري
لـقـد خِـلتُ حوراء العـيون جـميلة *** لها أثـرٌ فـي القلبِ أقـوى من السـحـر
فـتـاة كـأن البـدر يشــبـه وجـهـهـا *** ولكــنـها أبـهـى جـمـــالاً مـن الـبــدر
ولـكـننـي لـمــا رأيــت دمـوعــهـا *** تســيـل على الخدين كالـمــاء بالنـهـر
تـفـطر قـلـبـي بالهـمـوم وبالأسـى *** وصِـرت بمـا أدريه من قبـل لا أدري
فقلت لهـا من أنت؟ قالـت أنا التي *** حفِظـت لكـم قَـدراً وضيّعتمـُوا قَـدري
فـقـلـت لـهــا بالله ربـك أفـصِـحي *** فـقـالـت أنا أمّ المـشــاعــر والشــعـــر
أنا لـغــة الأعـراب مـن كـل أمــةٍ *** أنا لـغة الآداب مـن ســـابق الــدهـــر
أنـا لـغــةٌ قد شــرف الله قــدرهــا *** بـهـا أنـزل القـرآن فـي ليـلـة الـقــــدر
فقـلـت لها أهـلاً وسهـلاً ومرحـبـاً *** عـلـيـك ســــلام الله يا لـغــة الـذكــــر
ولـكـن لـماذا تظـهرين حـزيـنـة ؟ *** فـقـالت لـمـا قد حـلّ بالشــعر والنـثـر
بأسـباب قـوم لسـت أرغب ذكْرهم *** وإن ذُكروا عندي يضيق بهم صدري
أنـاس أراهـم ينـظـمـون قـصـائـدا *** ضِعافاً بها قد شــوهوا سـمعة الشــعر
ومن عجـبٍ قالوا درسْـنا عـلـومها *** وما عرفوا مواضع النصـب والكسـر
فقـلت لهــا لا تحـزني وتصــبّري *** قليلاً فــلا تحيا الضـفادع في البـحـــر
وحــاورتـها حـتـى تـبـدل حــالـها *** وقالت لقد حـرّرت فكـري من الأســر
وأخـرجـتـني من بيت هـم دخـلتـه *** وأبدلتني عـن حـالة العـســر باليســـر
وقـالت جــزاك الله عــني محـمـداً *** بخـيـر جــزاء حيث بينت لـي أمـري
وصلوا على المختار من خير أمة *** شـفـيـع عـبـاد الله في مـوقف الحـشـر

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

الله اكبر ما اجملها من قصيدة وما اروعه من نظم

----------


## طراد

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## الصقر الشاهين

شكراً لكم على ردودكم الجميلة

----------


## الصقر الشاهين

عدنا مرة اخرى إلى هذا المنتدى الرائع

----------

